# I'm worried now...



## vizzy (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello 

I'll be getting my Vizsla soon and when he's old enough 8-12 months I plan on running regularly with him. To have a running companion was something high on my list but I'm a bit disheartened at the moment as I've been reading that you shouldn't run with your dog on pavements and I do all of my running on pavement as there aren't any trails around where I live. I will run him 5 times a week 7-12 miles(obviously a gradual build up) is that a discrace should he not be running with me on pavements?


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

You can run on pavement with your V, but you should wait until s/he is at least 12-18 months. We started jogging with our V on pavement when she was about 13 months ( a little earlier than most people on the forum would recommend) but we still don't go beyond about 2 miles and she is 16 months now. My jogging is just a fast walk for her, but you have to remember that its common knowledge that running on pavement isn't great for human's joints either and we get some shock absorbtion courtesy of our running shoes that dogs don't have. You could probably build your V up over time so that by the time they are 2, they can run with you the way you have suggested, but I would also be looking into things right away, such as omega 3 & 6, glucosamine supplements and alternative treatments like acupuncture and/or reike because you will likely end up with a V who has joint issues by the time they are 6 or so....

Another suggestion that we try when jogging with our V that may work for you, is I run right at the edge of the sidewalk so that our V spends most of the jog on the grassy boulevard between the sidewalk and the road....not sure of your geography though.

Good luck!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I think your main concern should be, can you keep up with him? ;D My daughter runs a 6:20 mile and Copper runs much, much faster. ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm no expert, but I think your mileage is much too high for a 8-12m old V. I realize you will build gradually, but I would wait until the dog is older before running more than a mile or 2 on pavement. I'm sure your vet or other V owners can help you. I am a runner (jogger really ), and I plan on waiting before I take Pumpkin running with me. In the mean time, I give her plenty of run time off leash. Good luck.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

When in doubt always ask your breeder what they suggest.


----------

